# Bundesliga 14-16 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 10, 2008)

Hannover 96 v Bochum
 14/11/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.85 3.30 3.90 All Bets (23) 
Bayer Leverkusen v Schalke 04
 15/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  2.25 3.15 2.95 All Bets (24) 
Bor. Dortmund v Eintracht Frankfurt
 15/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  1.70 3.55 4.30 All Bets (25) 
Bor. Monchengladbach v Bayern Munchen
 15/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  5.50 3.90 1.50 All Bets (25) 
Cottbus v Karlsruhe
 15/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  2.30 3.15 2.85 All Bets (24) 
Hertha Berlin v Hamburger SV
 15/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  2.55 3.15 2.55 All Bets (24) 
Hoffenheim v Wolfsburg
 15/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  2.00 3.40 3.25 All Bets (26) 
VfB Stuttgart v Bielefeld
 15/11/2008 14:30 GMT
  1.35 4.20 8.00 All Bets (26) 
Werder Bremen v FC Koln
 16/11/2008 16:00 GMT
  1.45 4.00 6.25 All Bets (24)


----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 11, 2008)

Bayern at 4.5 nearly   
I know the one that bets on them is only the one that remembers the old force of Bayern but still its worth taking.


----------



## Cristiano66 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hertha vs Hamburger - my review
Hertha are in good form They are 2 points behind Hamburger(mmm yummy) Hertha are very strong home team I think they lost only to Cottbus this season at home They 3 of the last games at home Hamburger has troubles when are guests They won only 2 away games and that came against the worst teams In the other matches with better opposition they lost with more than 1 goal
Hertha to win @2.65


----------

